# Forest Grouse Numbers



## Buddy (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm just wondering if people are seeing good forest grouse numbers as they've been archery hunting. I've spent some time in the woods (northern Utah) and haven't seen as many as previous years.

Please share you thoughts.

thanks


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been seeing about 3-4 a day. Definitely not as many as last year, but last year was probably the best year for grouse in a decade.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I've seen more grouse this year than I have in the last 10 years where I've been hunting... hope it's still the same in September


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

manysteps said:


> I've seen more grouse this year than I have in the last 10 years where I've been hunting... hope it's still the same in September


Same! Stupid blues just standing on felled logs watching me walk by left and right. Wait til im carrying my shotgun in a couple weeks. Its gonna be chicken fried grouse nugget time for dinner...my favorite


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have seen a few, not as many as last year


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife and I saw 4 or 5 each of the 2 days we hunted. Recent years we really haven't been seeing any so that was an improvement.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

On Friday we took a walk near our cabin in the Uinta's and flushed a covey of about 8 young ruffs. Most I have seen around there in years.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This year, I've seen more than I usually do.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

This year I have seen more than years past, a lot of young ones out their and wow the parents make some strange noises trying to get the young ones back close to them its almost like a squealing cottontail just not as loud.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

This year has been kind of weird, I haven't seen any up high when scouting for elk where I used to see them all the time, but other guys I talk to say they have seen more down low this year than usual. I'm sure the abundance of rain this summer had some impact on the grouse habitats.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Hiked SW Wyoming for 3 days over the weekend- dogs got up Blue Grouse after Blue Grouse- banner year there.


----------



## setter_slayer (Sep 20, 2011)

Packfish said:


> Hiked SW Wyoming for 3 days over the weekend- dogs got up Blue Grouse after Blue Grouse- banner year there.


Seeing lots of blues along the Wasatch. My dog has only kicked up 2 ruffs year to date and both where singles.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 20, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all those who replied. I hope it is a banner year. Good luck and good hunting.

B


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i been seeing them. but soon as we go after them we wont find them lol


----------

